# Turkey Roll



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My diet has changed again for my show i am only eating Turkey, Sweet Spud and Broccoli so i was trying to come up with some ideas for making my Turkey more appetising(sp) without adding any extra Cals...

so i came up with this...

What you need is:

Turkey steaks

Garlic Cloves

Dry cillies

Onion

Lemon

optinal:

Guacamoly(sp)

Peanut butter

chop all of the ingrediants(Garlic Cloves,Dry cillies,

Onion,Lemon)

Get the turkey steaks and place in a bag hit them with a rolling pin to flatten out and make bigger(this is needed more for Turkey breast's)

once flattened place the chopped ingrediants into the flattened turkey roll the turkey and pin with cocktail sticks.

cook for 20-25min in the oven..at approx 200 degrees

they taste great and non of the ingrediants add any significant Cals...

i have just made enough for all my meals for the next 2 days....

because i use a mixture of Labrada's EFA Lean and Olive oil(infused with garlic) to get my good fats i then mix up 2Tbsp of each into a jug then pour on to the Turkey so it soaks in and marinades over night....

try them they are really nice...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

how much peanut butter? and can you tell me where you get the Labrada oil?, i too am trying to shed some weight not for a show or anything,lol just cause i need to .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i useed sodium free PB 20g....

i got the Labrada EFA Lean from www.workoutworld.co.uk

they have a great range of labrada stuff...

it is always easier to diet for what ever reason if the diet isnt so boring and to be honest now a days there is no reason to eat boring plain food no more...

good luck with the weight loss mate if i can help give me a shout...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i,ll look for the pb and im gonna check out this site, and i,ll definately be on to you soon.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

im equally as serious about losing the fat Paul, how many of these rolls would you eat in a day?

Its just that ive been eating turkey mince, itself or fish itself, it would be nice to try these, so how many in a day would be acceptable.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

they were good, ive just done another six today, cheers paul.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks nice mate.

Right if you look on www.uktvfood.co.uk there 1000's od recipes on there. 99% are no good for bodybuilders but some are a nice supprise.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i,ll check it when i get back from the gym.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Oriental recipes are best mate. Mostly crap on there like puddings and greesy **** but if you look.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

last night in did the same thing whith chicken breast's you can either slice into the thickest part and stuff them that way or place them in a bag and bash them flat and make them up the same as the turkey....

today i had 750g's worth of them spread out over the day but from tomorrow i will be eating 1000g worth of them every day....


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

hey rob i liked your joke.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Honest mate there are a few on there. Look for chicken recipes for instance. I got my chinese chicken off there and thats good. aLSO mEMPHIS CHCIKEN AINT BAD.


----------

